

Indicate your build status with programmable light bulbs - pmjoyce
http://www.geckoboard.com/blog/indicate-your-build-status-with-programmable-light-bulbs

======
joezydeco
Next step: dim the house lights and redlight the desk lamp in the cube of the
person that broke the build. Add a Battlestar Galactica-type klaxon alarm for
extra fun.

------
VLM
Nice first step but ver 2.0 should have Kevo door locks. Maybe not on the fire
exits, but the office fridge or microwave.

